# Beginner looking at Giant Brass 2



## Tom2.0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey all. I have been getting into the whole urban riding thing and want something to beat on and huck curbs and stairs and just fart around downtown. I dont have alot of money to spend right now and came upon the Giant Brass 2 at my LSB (I came in looking for an STP) and the guy showed me the Brass 2 and I really liked the color combo and thought it was more than enough bike for what _I_ need. I doubt id be breaking **** and going crazy, and if I do, then i'll just upgrade that way... I am a beginner and dont have the skill or guts to go big right now anyways.

Do you think its a decent bike for what i've explained? Remember I am on a tiiight budget!
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/2341/32143/

Thanks guys!
-Tom


----------



## Tom2.0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nobody? Nothin?? Is it that bad?? LOL


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it will be fine for what you want to do...I think that it has about the same geometry as an STP (which btw, is really spot on for an urban/dj bike). The frame is decent and the components are definitely upgradeable (by that I mean they are worth upgrading) as you progress/break things. 

I don't think you can go wrong with Giant...biggest bicycle manufacturer in the world...they know how to make good stuff on the cheap...just look at their CF road bikes...they basically own CF technology it seems...

Basically, the Brass is for people with not enough money to spend on the STP, but who want a pretty durable frame with okay components for the money that are worth upgrading.


----------

